# Replica wheels from thewheelexchange.com ?



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

Anybody have these ? How do they compare to BMW wheels ? I am looking at the 17" M68 7.5" & type 44 8" replicas, much cheaper than I can find a used set for. How is the finish, is it the same color as the BMW wheels ? The color looks lighter on their website. 

I have a 325i & would like to replace my type 44's with 17" wheels and summer tires; hopefully without increasing weight. I know the BMW 44's are heavier than the 45's.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK has 18" replicas from them, and as far as I can tell, he has no complaints.


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

*I'm selling type 68's*

Chris-

I'm not sure what you are being quoted for replicas, but I'm planning on selling a set of 5 real type 68's as soon as my car arrives (I have a 330cic on order, expected to arrive around the 1st week of May). I will have the dealer remove the wheels as soon as the car comes in - so they'll be as close to new as possible without being new. The price is $1,250 for 5 wheels (no tires). I'm located in Philadelphia, and I'll want the buyer to pay shipping if they must be shipped.

By the way, I have replicas of M Double Spokes (from the E36 Lightweight) on my 328i now. I bought them from Discount Tire Direct, and have been happy with them. While they look great, you can definitely tell they are different from the real deal when you compare the two. They appear to be made from a different material, or by a different process, or both. For the most part, the difference is only apparent when you compare the two - but the "educated eye" can definitely pick one from the other. I'm not sure if there is such a difference when it comes to type 68 and type 44 replicas - but I would expect so.

If you are interested in my wheels drop me an email: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2002)

Replicas are universally heavier and weaker than the OEM rims. Why else would they be cheaper?

(Also, they replicas of M wheels do not get the little //M badge. Most image-centric replica buyers are put off by this omission.)

The only reason to buy them is for looks. In terms of actual quality and performance (in this case, weight), they are inferior.

If you're just driving around town and only care about looks, go for it.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: I'm selling type 68's*



E46 in Philly said:


> *Chris-
> 
> I'm not sure what you are being quoted for replicas, but I'm planning on selling a set of 5 real type 68's as soon as my car arrives (I have a 330cic on order, expected to arrive around the 1st week of May *


Where's the 5th wheel and tire coming from, CICs come with a donut, space saver spare? At least mine did.

:dunno:


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

*You learn something new every day!*

johnlew-

THANK YOU! I had no idea, and just assumed the car came with 5 full wheels as my 328 did. Let me amend my offer - FOUR wheels for a cool grand.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: You learn something new every day!*



E46 in Philly said:


> *Let me amend my offer - FOUR wheels for a cool grand. *


Wow, that is a great deal. :thumb:

Makes me wish I actually had a need for 15 M68s.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: You learn something new every day!*



alee said:


> *
> Wow, that is a great deal. :thumb:
> 
> Makes me wish I actually had a need for 15 M68s.  *


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: You learn something new every day!*



E46 in Philly said:


> *johnlew-
> 
> THANK YOU! I had no idea, and just assumed the car came with 5 full wheels as my 328 did. Let me amend my offer - FOUR wheels for a cool grand. *


You're welcome. BTW, what are you replacing the 68s with?


----------



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

The replica M68's are $165 and the 44's are $175. 
I don't want a staggered setup, and most of the used M68's out there are pretty expensive (avg around $1,300). 

I'd rather get the wheels and pick my own tires. 

Or maybe I'll just replace the all-seasons on my 16" rims first, see how that goes. I'm looking for better handling first, firmer ride second, and looks last.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: You learn something new every day!*



alee said:


> *
> Wow, that is a great deal. :thumb:
> 
> Makes me wish I actually had a need for 15 M68s.  *


You know you want them Al, it's like crack to you, you just have to have them. C'mon Al just tell him you will buy them...go ahead...you know it will feel good...end the pain Al...just tell him you'll take them...go ahead...it'll all be OK Al...

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

BTW...$1K *with* tires is an even *GREATER* deal :thumb:


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm getting 17" SSR GT1's.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: You learn something new every day!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You know you want them Al, it's like crack to you, you just have to have them. C'mon Al just tell him you will buy them...go ahead...you know it will feel good...end the pain Al...just tell him you'll take them...go ahead...it'll all be OK Al...
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> ...


I'd consider them but I don't know if I want to be like you and Al


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: You learn something new every day!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> BTW...$1K with tires is an even GREATER deal :thumb: *


A little TOO great a deal by my calculation


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Replicas are universally heavier and weaker than the OEM rims. Why else would they be cheaper?
> 
> (Also, they replicas of M wheels do not get the little //M badge. Most image-centric replica buyers are put off by this omission.)
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, I'll have to disagree here. My replica's are LIGHTER than the stock 17" wheels, just as strong (ran over train tracks and potholes on a daily basis) and no, I did not buy them PURELY for looks. The fact that they're about 1/2 the price of OEMs and perform just as well is good enough in my book to go with replicas.

I will agree that these are probably heavier than the actual 18" 2 piece wheels that BMW offers, but they're definately a step up from my 7 spoke style 44s. The color is a perfect match to BMW's OEM wheels, production is good but not excellent (I have noticed some very fine hairline cracks in the paint that can only be seen under the right lighting condition, and when certain planets align) and definately worth every penny I paid for. I would definately buy from The Wheel Exchange again.


----------



## Chris325i (Dec 31, 2001)

Asked them about weight...their response is 22 lbs. for the 17" M68 & 26 lbs for the 17" 44. I believe these are both lighter than the BMW versions.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Try wheel collision.com for m68's as well. I just bought a 17x8.5 OEM replacement for a badly curb rashed rear wheel. Reasonable prices and very friendly. The box was well packed too.


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Chris330ci said:


> *Try wheel collision.com for m68's as well. I just bought a 17x8.5 OEM replacement for a badly curb rashed rear wheel. Reasonable prices and very friendly. The box was well packed too. *


Keep in mind that Wheel Collision's price will most likely be similar to mine - and they are offering refurbished wheels (vs. nearly new from me).

Of course, if you are trying to avoid a staggered setup, my wheels won't help you.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: You learn something new every day!*



E46 in Philly said:


> *
> 
> A little TOO great a deal by my calculation  *


I know but I am busting Al's stones because I just got a set for that price with <1K miles on the tires. And I know he is wishing he got them


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: You learn something new every day!*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I'd consider them but I don't know if I want to be like you and Al
> 
> *


Putting M68s on a rolling box won't make you the same 

1 coupe, 1 sedan AWD and 1 refrigerator on wheels :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: You learn something new every day!*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Putting M68s on a rolling box won't make you the same
> 
> 1 coupe, 1 sedan AWD and 1 refrigerator on wheels :lmao: *


Ha Ha Ha.......You might find yourself inside a refrigerator box if you keep this up

:flipoff:


----------



## Gettin 330Ci (Dec 25, 2001)

Does the 330 Ci come with a M68 for the spare as well? I just checked mine yesterday and it is a full spare (for the front), but not on a M68 wheel. 
Al, can you spare one? Or, should I be on the phone with my dealer?
Thanks guys, Jim


----------

